# Colleges near resorts anywhere??



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Selkirk College to Whitewater 20.7km, you can learn to cook!

https://maps.google.ca/maps?saddr=S...7J8UzEdgPkllShT7w&oq=white+wa&t=h&mra=ls&z=13


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Sierra Nevada and SLC. The college should have priority over snowboarding though. Unless you're just getting a quick associates then I would pick the college and then see where the resorts are.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

There's always the University of Minnesota, Duluth. It's just a couple minutes from Spirit Mountain. It's not a huge resort, but it has a mile long run and one of the best terrain parks in the midwest.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

I go to Boise State University and I'm 30 minutes from the nearest resort that's actually pretty fun. 2 hours from Sun Valley, Brundage, and Tamarack Resorts, 5-6 hours from Jackson Hole, Grand Targhee, and Park City, the list goes on.

There's University of Utah in SLC.
Portland State University is pretty close to Mt. Hood.
Western Washington is near Mt. Baker. 
There are OSU and UO Satellite Campuses in Bend, OR near Mt. Bachelor.
University Nevada - Reno is near Tahoe.

Take your pick.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

thugit said:


> There are OSU and UO Satellite Campuses in Bend, OR near Mt. Bachelor.


this. 20 minutes to the hill, you can hitch-hike up every day, and lots of the time it's dumping on the hill and sunny down in town...


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> There's always the University of Minnesota, Duluth. It's just a couple minutes from Spirit Mountain. It's not a huge resort, but it has a mile long run and one of the best terrain parks in the midwest.


Mn does sound stupid for a snowboard destination(Its not the rockys duh).

But, for a college student who wants to ride a lot affordably, Duluth is hard to beat. You could ride spirit every day for CHEAP! college passes are $110 with no limits. 

There is also both Mont du lac (which has a great park) and chester bowl right in town. And tons of urban shit if your into that. Plus Lutsen is only an hour and a half drive, and Mt.bohemia is 4.

Besides Umd you have st.scholasitca, university wisconsin superior, and lake superior college. All of which are pretty good schools.

Otherwise Montana state would be good, you might want to look at Michigan tech too.

thats my 2 cents


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

C.B. said:


> Mn does sound stupid for a snowboard destination(Its not the rockys duh).
> 
> But, for a college student who wants to ride a lot affordably, Duluth is hard to beat. You could ride spirit every day for CHEAP! college passes are $110 with no limits.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I was thinking when I wrote it. It obviously won't have the appeal of the Rockies but it's super close to a few schools, has a great park, and is extremely cheap.


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

Montana State University in Bozeman has Bridger Bowl


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you want community college..... CMC in breck/frisco or in Edwards(10 minutes to vails lifts, 5 to beaver creek)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

anywhere in southern california - if your considering midwest college with access to little park hills.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

thugit said:


> I go to Boise State University and I'm 30 minutes from the nearest resort that's actually pretty fun. 2 hours from Sun Valley, Brundage, and Tamarack Resorts, 5-6 hours from Jackson Hole, Grand Targhee, and Park City, the list goes on.
> 
> There's University of Utah in SLC.
> Portland State University is pretty close to Mt. Hood.
> ...


Dude...I didn't realize you were here in boise!!!!!! Dafaq lol? Whats your schedule? We gotta ride this winter! Im always looking for cool peole to ride with.

see, what did I say? Bogus is pretty fun, and being so close you can't beat that. Sorry about last winter if it was your first season here, last season was just about bogus and brundage's worst winter on record, and by far the worst winter I have experienced in the 6 years I have lived here, complete garbage.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Western State in Gunnison. Less than 30 minutes to Crested Butte, 45 to Monarch. Salt Lake City area schools. Reno, lots of places...


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Dude...I didn't realize you were here in boise!!!!!! Dafaq lol? Whats your schedule? We gotta ride this winter! Im always looking for cool peole to ride with.
> 
> see, what did I say? Bogus is pretty fun, and being so close you can't beat that. Sorry about last winter if it was your first season here, last season was just about bogus and brundage's worst winter on record, and by far the worst winter I have experienced in the 6 years I have lived here, complete garbage.


Haha yeah dude! I've been here the last year and a half! I have a house right by campus. 

As far as my schedule goes, I'm only enrolled in 3 classes this semester, and I'm trying to get a liftie/instructor job up at Bogus this winter, so I'll hopefully be there a lot. Otherwise I'm pretty much free everyday after 2 and the weekends, we'll definitely have to shred this season!

Hahaha dude, last winter blew. I still managed like 35 days at Bogus/Tamarack/Jackson Hole but the snow was never anything good. Kind of a bummer but I'm thinking good things for this season.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

thugit said:


> Haha yeah dude! I've been here the last year and a half! I have a house right by campus.
> 
> As far as my schedule goes, I'm only enrolled in 3 classes this semester, and I'm trying to get a liftie/instructor job up at Bogus this winter, so I'll hopefully be there a lot. Otherwise I'm pretty much free everyday after 2 and the weekends, we'll definitely have to shred this season!
> 
> Hahaha dude, last winter blew. I still managed like 35 days at Bogus/Tamarack/Jackson Hole but the snow was never anything good. Kind of a bummer but I'm thinking good things for this season.


Right on man! I have a place on the bunch, just up on Overland and Federal Way!

I was also considering trying to get a liftie job at bogus as well, if im gonna work, might as well work at a place I love! We will see how that goes though, they start hiring in october I was told, and I would have to find another job after the winter but whatever, yolo haha

Ya, last winter was trash. The season previous I rode 25 days, last year it was like 8, congrats on getting 35 in lol! Conditions still sucked ass. Im so looking forward to this winter! Every day im getting more anxious for the snow to start falling in the hills! Its starting to haunt my dreams lol! Well sometime we should meet up, grill some manly steaks and drink some beers or something lol, since we probably don't live more than 2 miles away.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Right on man! I have a place on the bunch, just up on Overland and Federal Way!
> 
> I was also considering trying to get a liftie job at bogus as well, if im gonna work, might as well work at a place I love! We will see how that goes though, they start hiring in october I was told, and I would have to find another job after the winter but whatever, yolo haha
> 
> Ya, last winter was trash. The season previous I rode 25 days, last year it was like 8, congrats on getting 35 in lol! Conditions still sucked ass. Im so looking forward to this winter! Every day im getting more anxious for the snow to start falling in the hills! Its starting to haunt my dreams lol! Well sometime we should meet up, grill some manly steaks and drink some beers or something lol, since we probably don't live more than 2 miles away.


Yeah dude, I was talking to a ski instructor in one of my classes and he said they were absolutely hurting for snowboard instructors this year, so I went ahead and applied for that and liftie. Either way you get a free season pass 

Yeah, it was definitely a stretch to get 35 last season, some days had pretty horrendous conditions. Can't wait for the white stuff to start falling in the foothills.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

thugit said:


> Yeah dude, I was talking to a ski instructor in one of my classes and he said they were absolutely hurting for snowboard instructors this year, so I went ahead and applied for that and liftie. Either way you get a free season pass
> 
> Yeah, it was definitely a stretch to get 35 last season, some days had pretty horrendous conditions. Can't wait for the white stuff to start falling in the foothills.


Huh, being a snowboard instructor would bee pretty awesome too. What qualifications did the guy say you needed/do u have. Have u passed the level 1/2 instructor class or do u still need to do that? As long as I can make 150ish a week ill be set. I think I'll also apply for the same things u did. 

Just throwing this out there, but do u want to pm me your number so I have it for future reference? And I'll send u mine of course? My names mark btw.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Huh, being a snowboard instructor would bee pretty awesome too. What qualifications did the guy say you needed/do u have. Have u passed the level 1/2 instructor class or do u still need to do that? As long as I can make 150ish a week ill be set. I think I'll also apply for the same things u did.
> 
> Just throwing this out there, but do u want to pm me your number so I have it for future reference? And I'll send u mine of course? My names mark btw.


As far as I know, you don't necessarily have to be an amazing snowboarder or any AASI qualifications, as much as you need an ability and want to work/teach children and a good amount of patience. I'm pretty sure most instructors don't even get their AASI Level 1 until after they teach a year or two to see if it's an investment they're willing to make. 

Yeah, I'll send a PM your way.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

UC Davis. A little far from tahoe, but it's a great school.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

There's a lot of options out there. In addition to the above, there's UC Merced and Fresno State near China Peak and Badger Pass (also probaby 4/5 hours from Tahoe). Utah State also in SLC. Northern Arizona in Flagstaff right next to Arizona Sun Bowl. Cerro Coso Community College in Mammoth Lakes (5 min bus ride to lifts).

There's a ton of options. I'd say find what you want to study and I'm sure there's probably a school near a resort. Some of these schools also have snow study majors, if you're into weather, snow, avalanche studies.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

thugit said:


> As far as I know, you don't necessarily have to be an amazing snowboarder or any AASI qualifications, as much as you need an ability and want to work/teach children and a good amount of patience. I'm pretty sure most instructors don't even get their AASI Level 1 until after they teach a year or two to see if it's an investment they're willing to make.
> 
> Yeah, I'll send a PM your way.


Oh awesome. Sounds good. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

CU in Boulder is close to Eldora. I wouldn't call it a "resort" but it gets the job done. And season passes are $140 for students!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If I need a university, had the resources and wanted to shred...this place is well situated and I hear there is a screaming deal on passes.

Quest University Canada - Welcome


on another note...rumor is that the local hill is hard up for employees and instructors


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

UVM is in a cool town with some great riding less than 2 hours away. An hour away you have Stowe, Smuggs and Bush. Bolton Valley even closer. Hour and a half to Jay. Hour and a half across the lake to Whiteface.

If you are smart and rich you could go to Middlebury and you then have your own Mountain with the Snow Bowl.. Bush an hour away and Stowe and hour and a half.


----------



## shsu1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

*college ski trips*

has anyone ever used the college travel agencies like echotours.com, collegeskipackages.com, or lifestylez.com? I'm trying to get me and a few friends out west from the east coast and I am trying to find the cheapest option. Please let me know guys!


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

Western State Colorado University

30 Miles from Crested Butte. :thumbsup:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Boulder is super nice but $$$$$ , 4 epic resorts within 30 minutes of any school around the Salt lake City metro area.......seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Zombaco said:


> There's a lot of options out there. In addition to the above, there's UC Merced and Fresno State near China Peak and Badger Pass (also probaby 4/5 hours from Tahoe). Utah State also in SLC. Northern Arizona in Flagstaff right next to Arizona Sun Bowl. Cerro Coso Community College in Mammoth Lakes (5 min bus ride to lifts).
> 
> There's a ton of options. I'd say find what you want to study and I'm sure there's probably a school near a resort. Some of these schools also have snow study majors, if you're into weather, snow, avalanche studies.


Dont waste your time in Flagstaff at SnowBowl, I live 2 hours from it and still choose to drive an extra hour and half to go to our other mountain...their park is decent tho


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

thugit said:


> I go to Boise State University and I'm 30 minutes from the nearest resort that's actually pretty fun. 2 hours from Sun Valley, Brundage, and Tamarack Resorts, 5-6 hours from Jackson Hole, Grand Targhee, and Park City, the list goes on.
> 
> There's University of Utah in SLC.
> Portland State University is pretty close to Mt. Hood.
> ...


I was walkin to class today and thought to myself and noticed a couple of street spots around campus that look like fun haha


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Boulder is super nice but $$$$$


not to mention rife with hippy beggars - stinky.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

How is the University of Utah not the number one recommendation?


You're ~30 minutes from over 10 resorts, an average of 500 inches of snow per year and amazing backcounty as well as a city which gets around 90 inches of snow per year.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> How is the University of Utah not the number one recommendation?
> 
> 
> You're ~30 minutes from over 10 resorts, an average of 500 inches of snow per year and amazing backcounty as well as a city which gets around 90 inches of snow per year.


Because people are afraid of Mormons lol


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

what is there to be afraid of? having too many wives?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea its not like they are gonna drink all the beer....


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> what is there to be afraid of? having too many wives?





snowklinger said:


> yea its not like they are gonna drink all the beer....


I'm kidding haha. I want to move to salt lake, and everyone asks why, then adds something about Mormons. And I dot get what the big deal is.


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

Colorado Mountain college is close to plenty resorts (but it doesn't offer many majors). CSU is about a 2 hour drive (but its worth it). There is also CU, and University of Denver. Although might be moving to Montana next year for MSU which I hear is also close to a resort.


----------

